# FLASH GORDON - Now here's a model that would be cool...



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Aside from building models, I'm a toy collector as well, and saw this on another forum. This is a toy, but wouldn't it be cool if this was a plastic model to build? I'd buy it in a heartbeat…

http://www.figures.com/forums/news/62322-chronicle-takes-80s-cult-classic-flash-gordon.html


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh Yes. Would really like this as an affordable model kit.As well as Zarkov's rocketship.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I refuse to believe that movie actually existed. I truly feel it was a case of mass hysteria! Brought on by Alien bacterium.

Carl-


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I dunno, I found the Flash Gordon film to be a visually interesting mistake. 

I would buy the LIVING DAYLIGHTS out of a War Rocket Ajax plastic kit. So much that could be done with it!

But then again I'm a crazy man who has recently gone off the deep end for Dan Dare comics so clearly a mostly glass nose cockpit is now a 'button' of mine to be pushed. Maybe that's a reason I love the B-36 so much as well?


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Fantastic Plastic plans a Flash Gordon's rocket ship (1:72) 

My profile does not yet allow me to post links (not written enough posts)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That would be an awesome model. I like all of the ships in the movie. 

I still like the movie, so I guess the cure for the Alien bacterium didn't take.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Aah, the guilty pleasures of the younger years...

Loved the designs, but my favorite would be the slightly even more phallic spaceship of General Klytus:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the Ajax model would be a great idea, I was hoping Fantastic Plastic 
would make a model of the old TV's Captain Video tail sitter rocket the Galaxy 2 as it was one if the very first unique rocket shops to grace early TV.
Would be a tribute to early sci fi TV shows. Karl


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I definitely prefer the designs (and everything else) from Filmations take on the series.

Someone did a scratch build of one of their drones:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lloyd2/media/mingfin2.jpg.html


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd love to see Ajax as a plastic kit too plus even more so...........the rocketships from the 30s FG serials.

What's this made of anyway?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starduster said:


> I think the Ajax model would be a great idea, I was hoping Fantastic Plastic
> would make a model of the old TV's Captain Video tail sitter rocket the Galaxy 2 as it was one if the very first unique rocket shops to grace early TV.
> Would be a tribute to early sci fi TV shows. Karl



(pictures snipped for space)

now THAT is one sexy space rocketship! I knew of the name 'Captain Video' but I didn't know there was a rocket. Duh. 

I love how much it includes styling concepts from then-current USAF aircraft. I'd buy a plastic kit of this. Calling Pegasus!

So, how was egress handled? Or was it "OK, we've landed, let's go outside" cut to exterior, actors on stage "OK, look, over there!"


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Steve H said:


> I love how much it includes styling concepts from then-current USAF aircraft. I'd buy a plastic kit of this. Calling Pegasus!


Probably because the model was made from two kits of a USAF jet fighter that was available at the time. I don't remember the company, or the type of fighter jet, but if you look, the information is out there.

David.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Krel said:


> Probably because the model was made from two kits of a USAF jet fighter that was available at the time. I don't remember the company, or the type of fighter jet, but if you look, the information is out there.
> 
> David.


HUH!

So the 'barbettes' p/s are actually the canopies of the fighters...if I extrapolate it's a twin engine plane based on the lower...

I can't crack it. That exhaust area looks alot like the back half of a F-5 but clearly not the nose area. 

And I'm unsure, by 'the model' do you mean the original filming model or this specific example of a scratch built kit?

Because comparing the two, the scratch build is a tiny bit off, or at least based on the one picture. 

Not condemning the build, it's still a beautiful thing.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

The Galaxy 2 was made from 2 - 1:48 scale Aurora XF-90 jet aircraft, I saw the model as it was being used in the Captain Video TV show in 1952 as my dad was one of the building engineers at the Wannermaker department store in NYC. I even met Al Hodge and Don Hastings as the video ranger the lower photo shows one of the model rocket for filming. Karl


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starduster said:


> The Galaxy 2 was made from 2 - 1:48 scale Aurora XF-90 jet aircraft, I saw the model as it was being used in the Captain Video TV show in 1952 as my dad was one of the building engineers at the Wannermaker department store in NYC. I even met Al Hodge and Don Hastings as the video ranger the lower photo shows one of the model rocket for filming. Karl


That seems pretty definitive and 'first cause' as one can get, so thank you!

XF-90....*flip flip flip* OK, yes, and I do see it now. 

Pity there isn't an affordable styrene XF-90 currently. I'd sure love someone to re-pop all those vintage Aurora, Hawk, et al 'X plane and prototype' kits. 

Thanks to Jenkins and Landis' 'Experimental and Prototype U.S. Air Force Jet Fighters' for helping me.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

These XF-90's do show up from time to time but are about $ 100.00 a model I wish they would male these available again too. Karl


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

edge10 said:


> I definitely prefer the designs (and everything else) from Filmations take on the series.
> 
> Someone did a scratch build of one of their drones:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lloyd2/media/mingfin2.jpg.html


That would be me. I plan to do more of them.

I like all old rocket ships, mostly from the 50's. They designed the coolest spaceship back then. If I can't find a model, I look for parts to kitbash/scratch build them.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Steve H said:


> ...I'd sure love someone to re-pop all those vintage Aurora, Hawk, et al 'X plane and prototype' kits...


Didn't R2 recently acquire Hawk?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Aside from building models, I'm a toy collector as well, and saw this on another forum. This is a toy, but wouldn't it be cool if this was a plastic model to build? I'd buy it in a heartbeat…
> 
> http://www.figures.com/forums/news/62322-chronicle-takes-80s-cult-classic-flash-gordon.html


I would love to have a kit of the War Rocket Ajax - hopefully a company like Pegasus might consider it, they are mostly the ones acquiring retro-classic subjects..


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robn1 said:


> Didn't R2 recently acquire Hawk?


At this point I assume that R2 owns everything except Revell and the Japanese companies. 

To my memory Hawk was bought up by Testors long, long ago. I know R2 recently bought up Lindberg. 

OTOH there HAVE been some releases of what I recall being Hawk kits recently, so...


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

The rocketship from the Filmation series was a favorite, as well as Ming's manta ray attack ships.

I wonder if the model they rotoscoped was a zeppelin model with the very long glass cockpits from WWII model planes?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

My favourites are the 1930s FG rocketships but I love the Ajax too. Anyone know what this will be made of?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

publiusr said:


> The rocketship from the Filmation series was a favorite, as well as Ming's manta ray attack ships.
> 
> I wonder if the model they rotoscoped was a zeppelin model with the very long glass cockpits from WWII model planes?


That is kind of what I was thinking. The re-pop of the Hindenburg might make for a good kit-bash of Zarkov's rocket.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> That is kind of what I was thinking. The re-pop of the Hindenburg might make for a good kit-bash of Zarkov's rocket.


This model has just been re-popped.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Just caught up with this thread. FYI, I have a Captain Video Galaxy II in development at Fantastic Plastic. Look for it next year. The War Rocket Ajax remains another possibility.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

abu625 said:


> Just caught up with this thread. FYI, I have a Captain Video Galaxy II in development at Fantastic Plastic. Look for it next year. The War Rocket Ajax remains another possibility.


Well Allan B., sounds like you just made some folks real happy! Good going/good timing.....

Carl-


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Allan thank you, these would be the crowing touch in any rocket ship collection. Karl


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys I've been browsing through old treads and found this one on the Flash Gordon war rocket, has this ever been released ? and no further news on the Galaxy 2 model either just wondering thanks. Karl


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

hal9001 said:


> I refuse to believe that movie actually existed. I truly feel it was a case of mass hysteria! Brought on by Alien bacterium.
> 
> Carl-


But...but...GORDON'S ALIVE!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

starduster said:


> Hey guys I've been browsing through old treads and found this one on the Flash Gordon war rocket, has this ever been released ?


Chronicle's site shows they have the Flash Gordon license, but no Flash products are for sale yet.

http://chroniclecollectibles.com/


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interestingly Atlantis have a picture of Ajax on it's Facebook page. I doubt it means anything though.



https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Interestingly Atlantis have a picture of Ajax on it's Facebook page. I doubt it means anything though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby


It's a picture of the Chronicle ship with the word "Chronicle" emblazoned on it with the caption "Any news on this Ajax rocket coming out ?" so you can make a pretty good guess of what it means. :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> It's a picture of the Chronicle ship with the word "Chronicle" emblazoned on it with the caption "Any news on this Ajax rocket coming out ?" so you can make a pretty good guess of what it means. :wave:




Bizarrely enough that must have appeared right in between my post and yours as I haven't seen that before. I was talking about the picture if you scroll right down to the bottom of the page which has been there for weeks.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah, just found it from back in May. Hmm ... cryptic note from Atlantis.


----------

